# MaMa Lotion users?



## korina981 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of ordering this. any pros, cons? Also I read that it's made for people with darker skin tones. I'm a FFF, so would this have any bad effects like making my skin darker, etc?

My old (like 3 years old) acne marks are pink/red in color but very smooth in texture ; does this stuff penetrate deep enough to work ?


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 7, 2006)

I haven't gotten it yet, but I'm probably going to in a couple of weeks when I get paid next.

It shouldn't make your skin darker, because it is made for darker complexions who are more sensitive to hyperpigmentation. If anything, it should be quite safe for fair complexions. Mandelic and malic acids are gentler than glycolic and lactic acids.

As far as penetration; I have no clue yet.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Never even heard of it... Man, I'm so out of the loop!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* I heard only their body lotion is good and it is a top seller on one of the skincare web-sites. There's only one MaMa lotion product that can be used both on body and face.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all. I ordered it last night. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* Hi all. I ordered it last night. I will let you know how it goes. Oh great! I can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Never even heard of it... Man, I'm so out of the loop! Ditto!!!!


----------



## ivette (Aug 13, 2006)

i never heard of this lotion.


----------



## monniej (Aug 14, 2006)

i've been wanting to try this lotion for some time, but i think i'm chicken! i think the time has come to give it a shot. nothing else seems to be working over time.

ladies, i found these before and after photos of a women that used the mama lotion for one month. are these results amazing or are my eyes playing tricks?



well, maybe i'm a sucker, but i just ordered the mama lotion. everything i've tried so far only works for a short time, so maybe this will solve my problem for good. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 15, 2006)

If that isn't fabricated, then it IS amazing! I hope it works that well, because I really want to make the skin on my chest, neck and face more even (right now, I'm three different colors...). I hope you guys have great results!


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 15, 2006)

please keep us posted on your results and opinions of this product, I am curious and would love to find out.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

i've used this before and i'm fair skinned. it works pretty well, but don't be amazed. it can be harsh on your skin too, so you might not want to use it everyday.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* please keep us posted on your results and opinions of this product, I am curious and would love to find out.



ditto!
thanks for the review, kristen!


----------



## ChloePuff (Aug 16, 2006)

In my opinion, products that bleach are very dangerous for your skin. Sometimes they can make you look even more splotchy, discolored, etc. If you really need these kinds of products, ONLY get them from a good dermatologist!!!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ChloePuff* In my opinion, products that bleach are very dangerous for your skin. Sometimes they can make you look even more splotchy, discolored, etc. If you really need these kinds of products, ONLY get them from a good dermatologist!!! it isn't a bleach though. It's more like a powerful exfoliater


----------



## ChloePuff (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry about that!!! I should know this stuff before saying something...


----------



## korina981 (Aug 18, 2006)

it's okay!



I'm very wary of bleaching stuff. I don't want my skin to be whiter, I just want the same even complexion i had the day i was born, lol.

ETA: (my posts keep automerging, lol)

8/17- it came in the mail today!!! gonna use tonight





8/18- I used it last night and it didn't sting at all. It's too early to tell but i woke up with a really super smooth, radiant face (moreso than from a peel) and obviously the narks are still there but I have a good feeling about this stuff


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* it's okay!



I'm very wary of bleaching stuff. I don't want my skin to be whiter, I just want the same even complexion i had the day i was born, lol.
ETA: (my posts keep automerging, lol)

8/17- it came in the mail today!!! gonna use tonight





8/18- I used it last night and it didn't sting at all. It's too early to tell but i woke up with a really super smooth, radiant face (moreso than from a peel) and obviously the narks are still there but I have a good feeling about this stuff

Wow, good news! Are you making sure to wear SPF 20-30 on your face when you go out too? I hear this stuff (as with all peels) makes your skin super-sensitive to the effects of the sun. Man, I want to get it so BAD! I hate being broke!


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

thx for the review korina ,... this goes on my lemming list now .. lol


----------



## monniej (Aug 22, 2006)

ok, so now i'm totally hooked. i've used the mama lotion every other day for a week, so that's about 3 times. i've already noticed that my skin is smoother. the dark spots are peeling away and my pimples are disappearing. according to the label you can use it on other areas as well, so i started using it on my bruised heel and my toes. from what i've seen so far it's was well worth the cost. i took some before pics so that we can see if i'm really making progress. i'll post those tonight.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* ok, so now i'm totally hooked. i've used the mama lotion every other day for a week, so that's about 3 times. i've already noticed that my skin is smoother. the dark spots are peeling away and my pimples are disappearing. according to the label you can use it on other areas as well, so i started using it on my bruised heel and my toes. from what i've seen so far it's was well worth the cost. i took some before pics so that we can see if i'm really making progress. i'll post those tonight. This is exciting, I can hardly wait to see your before and afters! I get paid today, so I'll have to splurge on this.


----------



## monniej (Aug 23, 2006)

ok ladies, these are my results so far. remember i've just used the mama lotion 3 times. let me know what you think and please be honest, i can take it!

my pics are really crappy - i wish i could show the originals. anyway, the first pic is the after and the 2nd pic is the before. i still have to post the before for pic three.


----------



## monniej (Aug 23, 2006)

this is the before for pic 3

i do see marked improvement on the chin, but there's still a ways to go on the cheek. all in all, for just 3 applications i'm happy so far.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks so much for the updates, girls!

monnie, i can DEFINITELY see a difference! thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 23, 2006)

WOW, for three uses the results are definitely improved!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 23, 2006)

For three days, that's really good! I wonder how different your skin will look in a month from now; it should be quite dramatic! Let's hope anyway.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just ordered a sample of this, email them if you want at skincarerx and ask them for a sample instead of buying it outright for 45$ I cant wait to try it i wonder how long it takes to see results


----------



## monniej (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks for your input ladies. the third pic is right after i washed off my makeup for the day. when i got up this morning that cystic pimple had almost disappeared! totally amazing how quickly this stuff works. i still have the dark spot, but the pimple is almost gone.

i would say that you should only use every other day. anything that works this quickly has got to be very strong. i didn't experience the peeling to a great degree. it's more like a flaking, but totally manageable. i use the mama lotion in the evenings after i wash my face. i very small amount just in the areas that need help. i let it dry completely before following with my moisturizer - maybe 15 to 30 minutes. today i felt comfortable enough to go out without my liquid foundation - just concealer where i needed it and powder. this is big for me!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* thanks for your input ladies. the third pic is right after i washed off my makeup for the day. when i got up this morning that cystic pimple had almost disappeared! totally amazing how quickly this stuff works. i still have the dark spot, but the pimple is almost gone. 
i would say that you should only use every other day. anything that works this quickly has got to be very strong. i didn't experience the peeling to a great degree. it's more like a flaking, but totally manageable. i use the mama lotion in the evenings after i wash my face. i very small amount just in the areas that need help. i let it dry completely before following with my moisturizer - maybe 15 to 30 minutes. today i felt comfortable enough to go out without my liquid foundation - just concealer where i needed it and powder. this is big for me!

yayyyyyyyy! thanks for the info!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 25, 2006)

hi, just wanted to give a tiny update. This works like a dream on reducing/flattening the size of cystic acne and its gentle, very gentle feeling to me. I'm on my period and usually I get massively painful recurring zits on my chin and this stuff seems to be keeping them reduced in size (like it didn't come to a full size or maybe even half size of what they normally become) and they aren't painful at all. I won't say anything about redmarks yet because many of my red marks have been there for years and I honestly think some (30%) of it might be deep permanant scarring so I will wait at least month. I do have a good feeling about the other 70% but it may all be in my head so I will wait for significant change.

monnie i definitely see a change! that's awesome.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 27, 2006)

is it ok if you put it on your whole face or are u supposed to just put it on the scared up areas? i have pale skin and all and dont want it to get lighter or worse or soemthing you know? I have scars here and there but lots like maybe 25 varing sizes and on my face and stuff and so can i put it all over and it will work like that? or should i like spot treat, please help!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Susie22* is it ok if you put it on your whole face or are u supposed to just put it on the scared up areas? i have pale skin and all and dont want it to get lighter or worse or soemthing you know? I have scars here and there but lots like maybe 25 varing sizes and on my face and stuff and so can i put it all over and it will work like that? or should i like spot treat, please help! I apply to almost all of my face and to be honest today i woke with a 'whiter' face, which really made the redmarks stand out a bit more. But this occurred when I applied it two nights in a row and my skin is a bit dehydrated. When I do it every other day as directed and my skin is hydrated, when i wake up my face is more glowy and brighter [in a healthy way], but not whiter (if that makes any sense)
Please let me know if answered your question or not. If not, I will try to explain further


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

i use it as a spot or area treatment. maybe once the lower part of my face matches the upper, then i start using it all over. i'll be posting updates on my progress later this week.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel so bad today i went to a friends house and her little brother was like you look different, your makeup is weird :S im already so self contious and all and i have acne/a nd scaring and i try to put makeup on so its not noticable but maybe i put on too much and once he said that i felt so bad, i know hes a little kid but they tell the truth, so everyone else thinks i look bad but just wont say it



maybe im too sensitive but i almost cried cause at that point i really hated the way i looked i just wanted to go home i felt so bad, its just that im sick of looking bad wihtout makeup so i keep putting on more so you cant see anything and then maybe it just looks worse cause then u can tell im wearing makeup, i dont know waht to do



I really want this mama lotion to work fast so i can wear less makeup, and feel ebtter about myself, but until then i think im going to stay home..


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 29, 2006)

wow i really want to try this lotion.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Susie22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel so bad today i went to a friends house and her little brother was like you look different, your makeup is weird :S im already so self contious and all and i have acne/a nd scaring and i try to put makeup on so its not noticable but maybe i put on too much and once he said that i felt so bad, i know hes a little kid but they tell the truth, so everyone else thinks i look bad but just wont say it



maybe im too sensitive but i almost cried cause at that point i really hated the way i looked i just wanted to go home i felt so bad, its just that im sick of looking bad wihtout makeup so i keep putting on more so you cant see anything and then maybe it just looks worse cause then u can tell im wearing makeup, i dont know waht to do



I really want this mama lotion to work fast so i can wear less makeup, and feel ebtter about myself, but until then i think im going to stay home.. Oh i'm sorry. I know how you feel. And I hate foundation so I'd love to never have to wear it agin. But the good news is this- You do notice a difference fairly quickly. It will make a difference. I've had for less than 2 weeks and my little brother says they are easily less noticable and not a single one of my spots is red anymore; they're instead varying degrees of pink (which IMO is better than red, lol). I know its fading them but I also know the rate of fading may slow down. My concern is actually if the product reaches a 'plateau of effectiveness' ... like will it seem to stop working after a while... something which happens with skin care products... for me anyway. When that happens i will switch to something else for a couple weeks and then go back to this. I recommend this to anybody when it comes to any skincae products. And also I'd just like to add this has been the most effective of the products i've used- more than the chemical lactic and glycolic acid peels.


----------



## monniej (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh i'm sorry. I know how you feel. And I hate foundation so I'd love to never have to wear it agin. But the good news is this- You do notice a difference fairly quickly. It will make a difference. I've had for less than 2 weeks and my little brother says they are easily less noticable and not a single one of my spots is red anymore; they're instead varying degrees of pink (which IMO is better than red, lol). I know its fading them but I also know the rate of fading may slow down. My concern is actually if the product reaches a 'plateau of effectiveness' ... like will it seem to stop working after a while... something which happens with skin care products... for me anyway. When that happens i will switch to something else for a couple weeks and then go back to this. I recommend this to anybody when it comes to any skincae products. And also I'd just like to add this has been the most effective of the products i've used- more than the chemical lactic and glycolic acid peels. i have to agree korina. this lotion has produced faster results than anything else i've ever used. i do still have to be patient (which is a problem for me) to get to the level i want, but slow and steady wins the race! so far i'm very happy and would recommend this product to anyone that has scarring, pigmentation and even cystic acne issues! i'll be posting week 2 results later tonight.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, i've never heard of this but i'm glad to know of it. I would like to try it as a spot treatment.

Keep posting pics....I like seeing the progress!


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 29, 2006)

it does work good, all of my scars/marks are now pinkish not red, and there is a little dryness but that is probably cause i used it 3 nights in a row:O i was just so excited and wanted to see results fast lol well i wont be using it for a few nights, then ill try to just do it every other night lol its working well though



i wonder how long it wwill be until all my marks are gone



atleast i have hope noww and that makes me feel better about myself cause i know ill look alot better in a few months because i really belive this stuff will make it all go away within that time


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

ok ladies, this is week 2 of our progress report. so far i have had six applications of the mama lotion.

pictue one in the before. picture two is the before and picture three is the after for picture 2.


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

this pic is the after for picture one. please post your comments!

i must say that i'm feeling very good about the progress so far!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, Monnie that looks so great! your skin looks smoothened out beautifully!

sorry I don't have pics (no scanner) but I am having similar smoothening out.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 31, 2006)

my skin is drying out lots ahh :S anyonwe know a good drug store brand moisturizer?


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

i like aveeno skin bright moisturizer for a drug store brand. a little goes a long way and it costs about $15 at cvs.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 31, 2006)

it wwont like clog pores or make u break out will it:S im just starting to get clear skin well, i just have scaring now




but i dont wan t to break outttt


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Susie22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it wwont like clog pores or make u break out will it:S im just starting to get clear skin well, i just have scaring now



but i dont wan t to break outttt believe me, i breakout from just about everything, so my product selection list very limited. i love this moisturizer because you need very little to get good coverage and it has an spf15. i recommend it to all my customers that are breakout prone.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 31, 2006)

i think Eucerin moistuirizers are good for like skin repair


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never even heard of it... Man, I'm so out of the loop! Ditto! It's all this moving mumbo jumbo we've got going on!


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 31, 2006)

i am looking at reviewws for Kiss My Face Peaches &amp; Creme Moisturizer , does anyone knoww if thats good? alot of people said it helped their skin and didnt cause breakouts.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

wow..sounds very interesting product...i also need something to remove the dark spots i had from acne.


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2006)

these are my week 3 results

pic 1 is before, pic 2 after

pic 3 is before


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2006)

this is the after for pic 3 above. please let me know what you think.

i'm sorry about the quality of the pics, but i'm still pretty happy with the results.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 2, 2006)

i think i may have plateau'ed with this stuff. I'll say my marks reduced significantly in color in less than 2 months of use. Like I promised myself before, I will quit for a month, and use something else, and then come back to it so it 'kicks in' again


----------



## pieced (Oct 2, 2006)

Do I need ot get this???


----------



## monniej (Oct 2, 2006)

i can't tell you ladies how pleased i am with the mama lotion. i use it to even out my complexion, to reduce the size of my pores, to combat blemishes and it seems to be slowing down my facial hair growth! this product is my hg skin treatment! i totally love it and don't know how i managed with out it! i still only use it on the areas that have problems, but my skin tone is more balanced now and my breakouts are gone within a day or two. i would suggest that you use it no more than every other day, but this is the best my skin has looked and felt for quite some time.


----------



## make79 (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought some lotion. I used it a couple of times. Now I am out of town so I don't have it w/ me. When I return I will start it back up. Hope my skin clears up.

For the ladies that think they have plateued (sp) I read that it can happen. One lady said that she uses her lotion for 2 months at a time then takes a break for 2 months. So her skin won't get used to it I guess.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *make79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For the ladies that think they have plateued (sp) I read that it can happen. One lady said that she uses her lotion for 2 months at a time then takes a break for 2 months. So her skin won't get used to it I guess. yeah this happens to me with all skincare, so i wasn't surprised it happened here. But i would still recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Mouna (Oct 5, 2006)

I want it so badd it sounds and loooks very goood i looked at there website it shows the before and after pictures pleasee i want it so baddd but im from australia is there a way i can get it?


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

here's a link to the site i ordered from.

MaMa Lotion - The Ultimate AHA Lotion

let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## Mouna (Oct 5, 2006)

i will and u let me know to please


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

Please do let us know how it works for you! Should you be unable to get it, I'm sure someone would do a CP for you!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 6, 2006)

I had never heard of this! But it sounds awesome






Make sure you check in and let us know how it works out if you end up getting some!


----------



## lilla (Oct 6, 2006)

Ditto! I hope it works for you and let us know how you like it.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 6, 2006)

this stuff is the bomb. Sometimes i look in the mirror and i just stare LOL because I use to have tons of red marks and now they're [the marks] all much smaller and faded in color. my brother (who never notices a thing) was like yeah the marks are much less noticable.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 6, 2006)

Let us know if it works for you! I'm really intrigued by this lotion!


----------



## VanessaEMS (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm in love with my MaMa lotion.


----------



## Mouna (Oct 7, 2006)

how do i use it in the morning coz i use retin a gel at night


----------



## korina981 (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how do i use it in the morning coz i use retin a gel at night Mama's lotion has an odor to it so it's not really great to use it the morning IMO. I mean it sinks in but the odor isn't something you want other people to smell


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds very interesting...


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope you girls who used Mama Lotion still like it and would recommend it, because it seemed like it was exciting at first, but then it got kind of quiet. I just ordered it, since I've been breaking out and getting little hyper pigmentation spots that take almost a year to get rid of. I'm crossing my fingers that it'll change my skin a little - I feel a mess!


----------



## Susie22 (Oct 9, 2006)

dries out my skin lotssss so i stopped using it for a week im gunna start again soon, just makes my face so dry thats the only thing i dont like ..but it does work!


----------



## monniej (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm still a faithful user! i use it every other day like clock work and haven't experienced any negative effects. i wash my face, use my stridex pad, and put on my moisturizer. then i use a dap of the mama lotion about the size of half a tic tac (or less) on each area and i only use it where i'm having a problem, not all over my face. i think with this product less is more effective. i let it soak in for about 10-15 minutes and follow with more small daps of moisturizer right over the areas. i think you'll love it if you don't over-do it early on. good luck and post your results!


----------



## korina981 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope you girls who used Mama Lotion still like it and would recommend it, because it seemed like it was exciting at first, but then it got kind of quiet. I just ordered it, since I've been breaking out and getting little hyper pigmentation spots that take almost a year to get rid of. I'm crossing my fingers that it'll change my skin a little - I feel a mess! Oh I would still completely recommend it. Seriously my skin is tons better now because of it. It's done so much more in a much shorter amount of time than anything else ever has and I'm someone that even went as far as using the Murad product with 2% hydroquinone (totally ineffective btw) and MUAC glycolic and lactic peels (effective but if you aren't careful with it, you can so end up burning your face and started from scratch again)


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh good! I was a little worried after the thread went quiet, wondering if maybe it only worked for a short while then became completely ineffective. I didn't want to end up throwing money away (again...). Thanks for letting me know.





Oh, and MonnieJ - so the moisturizer works as a sort of buffer then? I'll have to try that with the rest of my Cetaphil moisturizer.


----------



## monniej (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, and MonnieJ - so the moisturizer works as a sort of buffer then? I'll have to try that with the rest of my Cetaphil moisturizer. oh yes! i was very concerned about the peeling and didn't want to cause my skin to try to adjust to a very drastic change. i know that if i'm not careful my skin could end up worse than before, so i think the moisturizer may have toned down the acid reaction while still delivering excellent results imo. i believe that when you're working with acids and peels you don't want to be too agressive. i've been using the products for a little over 2 months now and the texture of my skin is amazing! smooth and clear. i think you'll be very pleased with the results.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh yes! i was very concerned about the peeling and didn't want to cause my skin to try to adjust to a very drastic change. i know that if i'm not careful my skin could end up worse than before, so i think the moisturizer may have toned down the acid reaction while still delivering excellent results imo. i believe that when you're working with acids and peels you don't want to be too agressive. i've been using the products for a little over 2 months now and the texture of my skin is amazing! smooth and clear. i think you'll be very pleased with the results. Great, I'm so excited now! I should be getting it in a couple of days. I'll be sure to post my results here, and pics if I can muster it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## divadee62 (Oct 11, 2006)

my sister bought a jar, didnt have the patience and gave it to me. I've been using it for a week, and I swear my skin is getting better but I think it is just my imagination. This friday will be a full 7 days of the "every other day" treatment and then I want to go to using it everyday.

I've noticed today that my skin is peeling, which I assume is a good thing?? I'm using SPF 55 Sunblock with Zinc like the site recommends and my moisturizer. I should have taken before pics. I will do that tonite to at least benchmark from week 2 and beyond.


----------



## monniej (Oct 11, 2006)

ladies, that cystic acne blemish i show on page 3 of this thread has completely flattened out and only a slight discoloration remains. i'd say that it took 2 1/2 months of using the mama lotion every other day. i'm almost positive that without it that blemish would still be on my face. i'll try to post the final pic tonight.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 11, 2006)

congrats!!!! can't wait for the pix

i think i might give it a try of the things i'mon don't work....thanks for the info everyone


----------



## monniej (Oct 12, 2006)

pic 1 is the before and pic 2 is the after. i'm so pleased with the results. both pics are bare skin so you can see everything, but when i put on my foundation my skin looks beautiful, like butta! not to bad for an old girl (just kidding)!


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW...congrats monnie

can i only buy Mama lotion online??

if anyone in NYC knows a store, please let me know


----------



## monniej (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks so much! i'm not in the new york area, so i can't help with a local location, but here's a link to where i got mine. hope this helps!

MaMa Lotion - Mandelic &amp; Malic Acid


----------



## korina981 (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Femme*Noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW...congrats monnie
can i only buy Mama lotion online??

if anyone in NYC knows a store, please let me know

I live in NYC and from what I can tell you really have to get it online.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, there's a really nice difference between the before and after - looks smoother, more even, and the pores are practically gone! According to the instruction card I got with my bottle (received it today!), it smooths wrinkles out after longer use - have you seen that to be true for you (if you've wrinkled at all)?

I'm using it tonight for the first time, so I'll be sure to take some before pics as well. So excited!!

Femme*Noir, according to their site, you can buy it from a couple of stores in Utah, so unfortunately you're stuck buying it online if you live anywhere else. Try SkinCareRx.com - Obagi, Jane Iredale, Colorescience, TNS Recovery, Kinerase, DDF &amp; More... or Beautyhabit Fine Personal Care and Aromatherapy


----------



## amethystkitty (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont really have discoloration....I just have large pores...maybe this wouldnt be the best product for me then


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks Monnie and Korina






i'm def going to buy it!!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 13, 2006)

That picture looks like a lighting and/or makeup trick.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 14, 2006)

I used the MaMa lotion last night, and it didn't tingle or anything, like they said it would. It felt a little tacky at first, but only for 30 seconds maybe, then a bit tight after 15 minutes, but I smoothed on some no-frills moisturizer at that point. Went to sleep, and it's pretty cool - I can see a small difference, which is more than I can say for any other product I've used, over night. My skin just looks smoother and it glows. Can't wait to see the results in a week!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yay. Can't wait to hear about your results. It's harding finding products geared towards dark skin and hyperpigmentation/discoloration that actually work!! Plus, this is reasonably priced.


----------



## monniej (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used the MaMa lotion last night, and it didn't tingle or anything, like they said it would. It felt a little tacky at first, but only for 30 seconds maybe, then a bit tight after 15 minutes, but I smoothed on some no-frills moisturizer at that point. Went to sleep, and it's pretty cool - I can see a small difference, which is more than I can say for any other product I've used, over night. My skin just looks smoother and it glows. Can't wait to see the results in a week! i was amazed at how quickly i saw results as well. i'm so happy you're feeling good about purchasing the product. this is the first product for i've found for women of color that actually lived up the the claims!

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That picture looks like a lighting and/or makeup trick. you may be right about the advertising pic, but the product does work for me.


----------



## Mouna (Oct 17, 2006)

Please keep it up i want to see and hear the different and if its still working for yous because im very intrested in buying it


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I'm still not seeing much in the way of fading any dark acne scars, but I've only used it twice now, so...Not really expecting miracles here, but I'm hoping I'll see a bigger difference in a couple of weeks.

Second time using it last night, and I woke up with my skin in good condition, though I noticed that I was peeling a bit on the spots I'm chronically dry (around my nostrils and that area on the chin right under the corners of your mouth) - nothing scary though. Dabbed some Eucerin on it and that fixed it. Again, a smoothing of the texture, but may be experiencing a bit of purging with tiny pimples on the forehead. Not worried!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I'm still not seeing much in the way of fading any dark acne scars, but I've only used it twice now, so...Not really expecting miracles here, but I'm hoping I'll see a bigger difference in a couple of weeks.
Second time using it last night, and I woke up with my skin in good condition, though I noticed that I was peeling a bit on the spots I'm chronically dry (around my nostrils and that area on the chin right under the corners of your mouth) - nothing scary though. Dabbed some Eucerin on it and that fixed it. Again, a smoothing of the texture, but may be experiencing a bit of purging with tiny pimples on the forehead. Not worried!





Thanks for the review!


----------



## monniej (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I'm still not seeing much in the way of fading any dark acne scars, but I've only used it twice now, so...Not really expecting miracles here, but I'm hoping I'll see a bigger difference in a couple of weeks.
Second time using it last night, and I woke up with my skin in good condition, though I noticed that I was peeling a bit on the spots I'm chronically dry (around my nostrils and that area on the chin right under the corners of your mouth) - nothing scary though. Dabbed some Eucerin on it and that fixed it. Again, a smoothing of the texture, but may be experiencing a bit of purging with tiny pimples on the forehead. Not worried!





i see you're using the smiley face so things must be going ok. please keep us posted!


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Oct 20, 2006)

This stuff sounds great!!


----------



## monniej (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how do i use it in the morning coz i use retin a gel at night make sure you use a sun screen if you plan to wear it during the day. i would also make sure to use just a small amount to prevent your skin for peeling or flaking too much. isn't retin a and exfoliator as well? i would take it slowly, you don't want to send you skin into shock! keep us posted!


----------



## Mouna (Oct 20, 2006)

ive decided to wait the course of retin a gel first and then when its finished ill start putting mama lotion nightly i dont want my skin to be a tomota or burn or anything i already have such senstive skin coz of the retin a

and its always red and flakey


----------



## monniej (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive decided to wait the course of retin a gel first and then when its finished ill start putting mama lotion nightly i dont want my skin to be a tomota or burn or anything i already have such senstive skin coz of the retin aand its always red and flakey

it think that's a great idea!


----------



## Phillygryl (Oct 21, 2006)

*How long were you using the lotion before the marks started to fade???*


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 21, 2006)

I just looked it up and now I want it too! My has so many red spots on it that somedays I could just go back to bed and forget about even trying the make up.

I'll have to buy some of this lotion when I have money...someday.


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2006)

IMO it sounds like it would burn my skin off....


----------



## monniej (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO it sounds like it would burn my skin off.... it thought so too at first. i took me a long time to make the decision, but my skin is doing great and i'm glad i made the decision to try it out.

Originally Posted by *Phillygryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




*How long were you using the lotion before the marks started to fade???*

i started to see a difference the first week and that was only using the product every other day. there's another thread that shows some before and after pics that might help you see the progress.


----------



## monniej (Oct 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm gonna merge this thread with the original...


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

oh, my god, i just went through this whole thread. I'M BUYING THIS WITH MY NEXT PAYCHECK!

monnie, your skin looks great!

thanks, everyone else, for the reviews! keep us posted


----------



## monniej (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh i'm sorry. I know how you feel. And I hate foundation so I'd love to never have to wear it agin. But the good news is this- You do notice a difference fairly quickly. It will make a difference. I've had for less than 2 weeks and my little brother says they are easily less noticable and not a single one of my spots is red anymore; they're instead varying degrees of pink (which IMO is better than red, lol). I know its fading them but I also know the rate of fading may slow down. My concern is actually if the product reaches a 'plateau of effectiveness' ... like will it seem to stop working after a while... something which happens with skin care products... for me anyway. When that happens i will switch to something else for a couple weeks and then go back to this. I recommend this to anybody when it comes to any skincae products. And also I'd just like to add this has been the most effective of the products i've used- more than the chemical lactic and glycolic acid peels. excellent point korina! i have switched to my lactic acid pads occasionally lately and it seems to enhance to balancing effects i've been seeing. still using the mama lotion, though.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm gonna merge this thread with the original... thanks jennifer!


----------



## make79 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have been you it for mama for about a week now (every other day). Haven't noticed any real change in my skin (my face is peeling in one spot). Hopefully I will start seeing a difference soon.


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm so excited to see that other ladies here have tried MaMa lotion! I just put in my order this past Friday with priority shipping. I hope that it gets here soon, I can't wait to use it after all the results everyone has seen. I'll keep checking back and if I figure out how (still new here) I'll post my results with it.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 22, 2006)

Still using it every other day, my skin's peeling at the same spots as before so I'll probably skip those areas for a while. Otherwise, the dark hyperpig spots are fading slowly but surely. Oh, and it's definitely changing the texture of my skin in a really cool way! It's so much softer and smoother and tighter. I look like I've been eating all my veggies, and drinking gallons of water. Love it!


----------



## oppellin (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm just glad to see that I am not the only one with acne scar problems, i need to try this lotion


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wanted to update here



I received my MaMa lotion on Monday and tonight was my second night using it. I have to say, it took a LOT of self restraint for me to "use as directed," as I tend to want to over do it because I have that bit if Veruca in me... I want it now! But I did it and waited.

The formula is not as harsh as I was expecting, as I have rather sensitive skin and usually have a hard time adjusting to AHA's, but perhaps it's the mandelic acid that makes the difference. I've noticed that some of the larger acne scars have already slowly started to slough away. I would definitely recommend this already... it's flattened the breakouts on my cheeks and started to reduce the pigmentation of my scars. What more could a girl want from one simple lotion??


----------



## monniej (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nicholyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wanted to update here



I received my MaMa lotion on Monday and tonight was my second night using it. I have to say, it took a LOT of self restraint for me to "use as directed," as I tend to want to over do it because I have that bit if Veruca in me... I want it now! But I did it and waited. 
The formula is not as harsh as I was expecting, as I have rather sensitive skin and usually have a hard time adjusting to AHA's, but perhaps it's the mandelic acid that makes the difference. I've noticed that some of the larger acne scars have already slowly started to slough away. I would definitely recommend this already... it's flattened the breakouts on my cheeks and started to reduce the pigmentation of my scars. What more could a girl want from one simple lotion??

another happy user! i'm so happy that you're having great progress so far!


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif another happy user! i'm so happy that you're having great progress so far!



Thanks Monnie, so am I! How are you doing with it; still loving it so far? I'm so excited to have found something that finally works for me and doesn't make me absolutely miserable in the process.
Nichole


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 28, 2006)

good luck, my mom has those colouration problems on her neck and face so I'm very curious if the stuff works. Please let us know if it does!!!


----------



## Pixiequeen (Oct 28, 2006)

There is plenty info about this product on makeupally.com, they have plenty of review and also women that are using it and loving it.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, you guys are convincing me...


----------



## dime (Jan 9, 2007)

anymore info on mama lotion


----------



## Angie2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

FYI

Trial size for $2.5, shipped 1st class on ebay here's a link eBay: MaMa Lotion - Mandelic &amp; Malic Acid TRIAL SIZE SAMPLE! (item 300068735511 end time Feb-08-07 10:31:58 PST)


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry

never tried it


----------



## mowgli (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi - I tried this for about 3 weeks - I hated it!!!

It made my skin really tough and bitty, and where I had spots instead of softening and fading away as usual they turned into hard crusty things on my skin - uurggh.

I was using this every other day for 3 weeks, now I have gone back to using MUAC 30% GA peels and Origins Microdelivery peel as a regular skin care regime and my skin is thanking me for it!!! My skin is soft again, and brighter and makeup doesnt cake on those crusty bits anymore!! :S

Hated mama!! (I am using the rest on my butt, will update on that haha)


----------



## dime (Jan 11, 2007)

lol thanks for the info


----------



## dime (Jan 14, 2007)

my computer is not letting me back into the forum becuz of a unknown site error message i keep getting so i'll be working on this for a while

thanks for all the responses


----------



## dime (Jan 21, 2007)

I reviewed Monnie's results which I was impressed with so I ordered the lotion last week. I should start using it in a couple of days.

I still cannot go to the makeuptalk site without being kicked out so I do the Yahoo search to get here and it is a pain in the you know what.

Again thanks for all the information &amp; pics


----------



## dime (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm on week 2 using the lotion every other day and I see good results, My skin feels like I've had Botox for the past 2 weeks which is a good thing feels real tight pores are smaller skin feels so smooth &amp; soft like a baby's butt I use it only at nite with Eucerin spf 30 moisturizer and use my Aveeno spf 15 in the day when not using the lotion

I am satisfied with the results so far even though its still early





I think my computer is working right since i did some defragmenting becuz I still have Windows ME I know I need to upgrade to Windows XP so I will be working on that

Thanks again


----------



## monniej (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm on week 2 using the lotion every other day and I see good results, My skin feels like I've had Botox for the past 2 weeks which is a good thing feels real tight pores are smaller skin feels so smooth &amp; soft like a baby's butt I use it only at nite with Eucerin spf 30 moisturizer and use my Aveeno spf 15 in the day when not using the lotion 
I am satisfied with the results so far even though its still early





I think my computer is working right since i did some defragmenting becuz I still have Windows ME I know I need to upgrade to Windows XP so I will be working on that

Thanks again











i'm so happy you're seeing positive results, dime! i'm still a loyal user because this product is tried and true for me! keep us updated with your results!


----------



## dime (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay I'll keep posting my results Monniej


----------



## Mezzi (Feb 6, 2007)

i have this...bought it sometime last year and never stayed consistent with it, i guess imma give it a go for good...


----------



## dime (Feb 6, 2007)

If you do try it I cant stress enough about following the instructions all the way down to using spf 30 or higher while using it

Good Luck

I continue to see good results


----------



## Mezzi (Feb 7, 2007)

what kind of spf 30 do u use? the only spf i ever use is always just built in my moisturizer and i think it is an spf 15 to be exact


----------



## dime (Feb 7, 2007)

Mezzi , I use Eucerin spf 30 for sensitiive skin


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 8, 2007)

I just bought it for $15 from someone on another forum It's 80% full...yay! I'm currently using Proactiv but it's made me break out even worse. Arghh! I'm glad I managed to find it for uch a great price.


----------



## dime (Feb 8, 2007)

Since you are using Proactiv right now I would wait a few days before starting the MaMa Lotion, give your face time to heal 1st and please follow the instructions when using the lotion good luck and post your results


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 8, 2007)

My face would probably crackle and dry up if I tried using them at the same time



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my trial size, used it every 2-4 days to start and now every 2-3 days. The first time I used it, a day or 2 later I was all flakey but it came right off with the buff puff. Seems to be evening out the skin tone....I went ahead and ordered the full size.


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2007)

well, i think my skin has started to resist the effects of my dear mama lotion. now, on the bright side, the benefit of consistant use has been that it has normalized the oil production on my cheeks, evened my skin tone and helped my blemishes to diminish in no time flat. lately, though, i haven't seen to results i've seen in the past. now, ladies that are just beginning using the product, don't get alarmed! i think every product will eventually run its course. that's perfectly normal. it's just time for me to give it a break. believe me, it will stay on my shelf for future use. not a bad run, though. and i've been totally pleased with this product! please keep posting your results!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 15, 2007)

I just got my MAMA lotion today and I've stopped using Proactiv. here goes! I hope it works as well for me as it did for you Monnie.


----------



## monniej (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got my MAMA lotion today and I've stopped using Proactiv. here goes! I hope it works as well for me as it did for you Monnie. i hope so too, sweetie! i can truly say that it lived up to all the claims for me! keep us posted!


----------



## Femme*Noir (Feb 15, 2007)

there are some sections on my body like my knees, and my booty that are darker than the rest of my body...do you think Mama lotion is appropriate to use on those areas? if not, thanks for helping!

i will make a seperate thread to get smoe product recommendations


----------



## monniej (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Femme*Noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there are some sections on my body like my knees, and my booty that are darker than the rest of my body...do you think Mama lotion is appropriate to use on those areas? if not, thanks for helping!
i will make a seperate thread to get smoe product recommendations





they say that you can use it on all of those areas as well. i even used it on my heel where i had some dark spots and it work pretty well! i did have to use the pedicure groomer to get rid of the flaking skin, but now it's much smoother than it was before.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they say that you can use it on all of those areas as well. i even used it on my heel where i had some dark spots and it work pretty well! i did have to use the pedicure groomer to get rid of the flaking skin, but now it's much smoother than it was before. GREAT!!! thanks

i'm going to rifle thru hthis thread to find the link to purchase it

I NEED IT...lol

Does anyone know if there is a location that i can purchase this in NYC rather than online?


----------



## ParasiteEve (Feb 17, 2007)

Any more updates on this one?

Is everyone still loving thier mama lotion?


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey ladies! I've used the lotion 3 times since I received it and I'm already peeling!! Yay! The lotion is so gentle and its only stung a tiny bit once. I also had two big pimples and they've shrunk and dried out considerably. I am so excited about this stuff....


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 1, 2007)

Jeebus, last month I broke out like a horny pubescent 14-year old boy, and it left behind really nasty dark spots all over my face. So then I overdosed on MaMa Lotion which was a bad idea. I started shedding in big sheets of skin, it was repulsive. One thing's for sure - the stuff works regardless.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 1, 2007)

oh man you guys are making me want to buy it. My legs are scarred from an allergic reaction to a cheap razor.


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never even heard of it... Man, I'm so out of the loop! Me neither, has anyone got a link please?


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

here's the link, ladies!

MaMa Lotion - The Ultimate AHA Lotion


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I just ordered the trial size ones so I can try it out before I buy the full one. I also used the coupon code Toutie15 and received 15% off!

I hope I like this stuff, I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's the link, ladies! 
MaMa Lotion - The Ultimate AHA Lotion

Thanks very much!


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

i'm back on my mama lotion every other day regime and my skin is so happy! i took a break from it for about 2-3 weeks because it seemed my skin was just not behaving! i've made some changes in my regime as well and my skin is responding very well! i dropped my microdermabrasion scrub. i think it's just too much with the mama lotion. i've added a multi vitamin mask on the alternating days instead of a scrub. ladies, i must say that i still haven't found anything that works as well as this product. the benefits have been amazing for my aging skin.

1. normalizing my oil production

2. evens my skin tone (dark spots diminishing! YAY!)

3. zit blaster! (zits last 3 days - max!)

4. my skin texture is silky smooth again!

the key for me is not to over do it! every other day and my skin is happy!






please continue to post your results!


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the link! I just ordered the trial size ones so I can try it out before I buy the full one. I also used the coupon code Toutie15 and received 15% off!
I hope I like this stuff, I'll keep you guys updated!

How did you buy trial sizes?


----------



## korina981 (Mar 8, 2007)

bump for JustMeNMySkin


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks korina this helps!


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 15, 2007)

What is in this MaMaLotion anyway?


----------



## pinkette (Mar 17, 2007)

how does this mama lotion works on african american skin..

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the link! I just ordered the trial size ones so I can try it out before I buy the full one. I also used the coupon code Toutie15 and received 15% off!
I hope I like this stuff, I'll keep you guys updated!

how can I use this 15% I wouls like to get some of this stuff..


----------



## hushabye (Mar 30, 2007)

where can i get the trial size?

NVM. Here it is:

MaMa Lotion Trial Pack


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 31, 2007)

I want to order it now=)


----------



## firstclasssugar (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a sample it did burn and made me red and itcy .


----------



## pnay143 (Apr 3, 2007)

how do u use mama lotion at night?do u leave it on overnight?or do u wash it off?

ty


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks never heard of this one before.


----------



## firstclasssugar (Apr 3, 2007)

You put it on at night, it is a clear to white gel lotion and rinse off in AM. The web site offers free samples.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 4, 2007)

I am soo scared to try this but I want to sooooo bad! I am soo scared of breaking out from it though. I have been reading the reviews from makeupalley and some say that it breaks them out. Can someone asure me tht it won't do that?


----------



## hushabye (Apr 4, 2007)

i just received my samples. we'll see how it goes


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hushabye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where can i get the trial size?
NVM. Here it is:

MaMa Lotion Trial Pack

Thanks for the link. I just ordered mine. It said allow 12 to 14 days for shipping. How long did it take u to get it?


----------



## hushabye (Apr 5, 2007)

4 days


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hushabye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4 days Thanks I'm so excited!


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 5, 2007)

To be honest never heard of this?


----------



## pnay143 (Apr 7, 2007)

how much sunblock spf should i use when using mama lotion?

i dont use the lotion during the daytime when going out, only at night.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pnay143* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *how much sunblock spf should i use when using mama lotion?*
i dont use the lotion during the daytime when going out, only at night.

I received my sample order of Mama Lotion from SkincareRX.com about 1 week ago. It consist of 3 small tubes(.75 oz total) and a .25 oz sample of Z-Slic Plus SPF 30 sunblock. This is a months application. This product can be applied night or day. *If applied during the day the wearing of sunblock is a must, SPF 30 is recommended.* It's a cloudy gel lotion and a little goes a long way. It's said to be great for hyperpigmentation, melasma, rosacea, and acne scarring. Basically it's a chemical peel. I used something similar many years ago called Alpha Hydrox, This is a step above, a more gentle product. The cost was $7.95 free s/h. A full sized bottle is $44.50. It is suggested that you apply it every other day to start and increase to daily if you can tolerate it. I'm luvin the appearance of fresh new skin because I don't like wearing makeup daily.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 7, 2007)

He I just got my trail lotion today. I am going to start it on monday night. I don't want my face to be peeling for tomorrow. I will tell you guys how it goes.


----------



## hushabye (Apr 8, 2007)

when will i see the peeling cos my face isnt peeling?


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just ordered my samples!


----------



## maritesthatgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I bought Mama lotion from skincarerx.com and used it for about a month and the first two weeks my skin peeled mildly and it seemed like my skin was clearing up. Then at about the 3 week mark my skin started breaking out moreso than during the initial first week purging from the product. At one month I didn't notice any results so I returned it back to skincarerx.com.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maritesthatgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought Mama lotion from skincarerx.com and used it for about a month and the first two weeks my skin peeled mildly and it seemed like my skin was clearing up. Then at about the 3 week mark my skin started breaking out moreso than during the initial first week purging from the product. At one month I didn't notice any results so I returned it back to skincarerx.com. Now you got me really scared!!! I just started putting it on. I will do anything to get rid of the marks left behind from acne. I am going soo crazy from it. My skin isn't beaking out any more. I just have the marks.


----------



## carolsag (Apr 12, 2007)

i was thinking of trying it too, but i think i will wait awhile.


----------



## msann88 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen all the positve responses left regarding the MaMa lotion and have ordered it today. I cannot wait to use it. Any advice on how to apply for best results?


----------



## msann88 (May 6, 2007)

I received the lotion and have just applied it for the second time. It almost seems amazing as to how quickly a change can be seen. I cannot wait until a few more weeks. i have dark knees, elbows and hyperpigmentation on my toes and it is working well in all areas.


----------



## Momo (May 13, 2007)

Any more updates? Final pictures? I want to order a sample of this.


----------



## belleV81 (May 17, 2007)

i just ordered some samples and waiting for them in the mail! its taking a while! interested in how its going to work for me!


----------



## monniej (May 18, 2007)

i had a couple of blemishes just beginning to come through. after i wash off my makeup, i used my stridex pads, moisturized and followed with my mama lotion. this morning just the slight notice of one blemish! i love this stuff!


----------



## belleV81 (May 22, 2007)

i want to be able to see before and after pics!

has anyone had success on acne scars or any other scars?

how soon should i see results? i just tried it today


----------



## SewAmazing (May 23, 2007)

Can you give us a list of the ingredients in this product?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 23, 2007)

I used it and my skin started peeling but then the scar turned into a bump so i quit using it. Someone else i read on another thread had this happen to them.


----------



## Momo (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used it and my skin started peeling but then the scar turned into a bump so i quit using it. Someone else i read on another thread had this happen to them. What kind of bump? a pimple? I thought the skin was supposed to "purge"


----------



## monniej (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *belleV81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to be able to see before and after pics!
has anyone had success on acne scars or any other scars?

how soon should i see results? i just tried it today

there are some before and afters in this thread. 
i didn't have any scars, just hyperpigmentation issues, so i couldn't tell you if it can resurface your skin, but it did improve the texture of my skin.

i started to see results in about 1 to 2 weeks.

i hope this helps!

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you give us a list of the ingredients in this product? here's the link to the product i purchased. the ingredients are at the bottom of the page.
MaMa Lotion - Mandelic &amp; Malic Acid

btw, i am still using the product from time to time to get rid of blemishes or fade dark spots. i'm now using it to fade some marks on my feet. still my hg skincare treatment!


----------



## belleV81 (May 23, 2007)

so its important to use sunscreen/moisturizer huh? it peeled some old skin off. has anyone had any luck having old marks peeled off?


----------



## monniej (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *belleV81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so its important to use sunscreen/moisturizer huh? it peeled some old skin off. has anyone had any luck having old marks peeled off? yes, you have to moisturize and protect! i use aveeno skin brightening moisturizer with spf 15.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What kind of bump? a pimple? I thought the skin was supposed to "purge" not a pimple its like it peeled the skin surrounding the scar but not the scar so theres like a raised bump now. ugh


----------



## Momo (May 25, 2007)

oh sorry emily




so that means you have to stop? I'll remember that for when I try it (going to order it! I hope it works!!)


----------



## emily_3383 (May 25, 2007)

Yeah i was excited that it seemed like it was working but then it made it worse so now im not sure what to do. lol


----------



## Momo (May 25, 2007)

I think the website has some info on that

I hope I don't like forget to put sunscreen on one day or something. Guys right now you can get 20% off by using promo code "mom20"

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use it as a spot or area treatment. maybe once the lower part of my face matches the upper, then i start using it all over. i'll be posting updates on my progress later this week. Just wondering if you have gotten to this stage yet. Also, can Mama work with facial care oils? How does this sound (I really don't want to screw up and have it not work for me!)(night time use, twice a week)

wash face, toner, apply moisturizer/oil, dab on some mama lotion, a little aloe on top


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the website has some info on thatI hope I don't like forget to put sunscreen on one day or something. Guys right now you can get 20% off by using promo code "mom20"

Just wondering if you have gotten to this stage yet. Also, can Mama work with facial care oils? How does this sound (I really don't want to screw up and have it not work for me!)

(night time use, twice a week)

wash face, toner, apply moisturizer/oil, dab on some mama lotion, a little aloe on top

sounds like exactly the process i use. it's worked well for me. i never use it directly on my skin. in my opinion, you see better results over time. i wouldn't expect a 2 week wonder cure. also, be sure not to overuse this product. i think every other day is more than enough. more than that could cause excessive peeling. then after about a month i took a break for about two weeks to give my skin a chance to normalize.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the website has some info on thatI hope I don't like forget to put sunscreen on one day or something. Guys right now you can get 20% off by using promo code "mom20"

Just wondering if you have gotten to this stage yet. Also, can Mama work with facial care oils? How does this sound (I really don't want to screw up and have it not work for me!)

(night time use, twice a week)

wash face, toner, apply moisturizer/oil, dab on some mama lotion, a little aloe on top

that's how i do it, except the very last step. in the beginning i used the mama lotion on a clean, unmoisturized face and i'd be peeling badly for the rest of the week and have to scrub the flakes off every night (leaving my face kind of raw and red - super attractive...). but i do still spot treat like that if i have a gnarly dark spot that refuses to fade.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 1, 2007)

This product sounds amazing,almost too good to be true,I knew there must be a catch.I check the ingredients and this lotion has polyacrylamide as a 5 ingredient:

Water, Mandelic Acid, Malic Acid, Algae Extract, *Polyacrylamide*, Potassium Hydroxide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Ubiquinone, Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Fragrance, Squalane, Laureth-7, Tetrasodium EDTA, Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben and Butylparaben.

Polyacrylamide may cause cancer if U use this lotion too long.Mama lotion also has sillicons( they can clog pores).

I dont think I am gonna buy it


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This product sounds amazing,almost too good to be true,I knew there must be a catch.I check the ingredients and this lotion has polyacrylamide as a 5 ingredient:
Water, Mandelic Acid, Malic Acid, Algae Extract, *Polyacrylamide*, Potassium Hydroxide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Ubiquinone, Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Fragrance, Squalane, Laureth-7, Tetrasodium EDTA, Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben and Butylparaben.

Polyacrylamide may cause cancer if U use this lotion too long.Mama lotion also has sillicons( they can clog pores).

I dont think I am gonna buy it





Where did you find this information? I just looked the ingredient up, and I haven't read anything regarding it causing cancer. Acrylamide by itself is toxic (neurotoxin), but polymerized it's quite safe. It's used to manufacture soft contact lenses and as a subdermal filler (like collagen and restylane) in Europe.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where did you find this information? I just looked the ingredient up, and I haven't read anything regarding it causing cancer. Acrylamide by itself is toxic (neurotoxin), but polymerized it's quite safe. It's used to manufacture soft contact lenses and as a subdermal filler (like collagen and restylane) in Europe. I found this info on polish beauty forum.This is the link and adresses to the web page the info is from:Forum Wizaz.pl - PodglÂ±d pojedynczej wiadomoÂ¶ci - Kuracje kwasowo-retinoidowe: opisy doÂ¶wiadczeÃ± na wÂ³asnej skÃ³rze!


----------



## ALilGirlOnce (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think polyacrylamide is carcinogenic (cancer-causing). If you check your lotions or gels, there is a high chance that you will find polyacrylamide in it. Basically it is used to formulate gels, and are used in pharmaceuticals and cosmetics. I believe that it is FDA approved (correct me if I am wrong), so I speculate that your chances of dying of skin cancer from it is not much higher than getting eaten by a shark.

Actually I took a look at the ingredients, and I'm more worried about the high amounts of acids and potassium hydroxide (a really strong base) in it. Those are some really strong ingredients! I have some acne marks on my face that I'd like to get rid of, and some scars from operations and such, but I'm wary about putting powerful chemicals on my face. Did anyone get adverse reactions?


----------



## Momo (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm going to post some before and afters soon. I was supposed to use MaMa tonight but I'm out lol (yes, out and STILL on MuT. sheesh)


----------



## Susie22 (Jun 4, 2007)

stopped using it for a bit because its so drying and i used it like days in a row cause i loved the results,but it made my skin so dry, starting it again only twice a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so far so good. really does work



gotta give it a chance


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm super excited! My MaMa lotion arrived on Saturday. I'm hoping to begin using it tonight...haven't washed my face yet, but hoping to do so in the next half an hour. Anyway...what I was wanting to know is if I can use my Neutrogena Oil free acne wash cream cleanser tonght, moisturize, apply MaMa Lotion and then remoisturize those spots? It says not to use MaMa lotion over or under any other AHA and I'm not sure if the salicyclic acid in the cleanser is an AHA. I've tried to do a search but the search feature evidently hates me and is not pulling up the article that I just read about this very topic on here the other day. *sad face*
Long story sho...well, too late for that. lol Can I use my acne wash or shoud I buy another one to use on the days I use MaMa lotion?

TIA

i think using your current facial cleanser should be fine. i used my mama lotion with my aveeno face wash and it worked just fine. btw, salicylic acid is a bha which is pretty much the same as an aha, only it's oil soluble. hope this helps! please post your progress!


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! I found that in my Sephora mag/catalog so I went ahead and used it. I will certainly post my results..I just pray that they are as good as yours and others.
Last night, it tingled quite a bit when I put it on but then it subsided. When I washed it off this morning my skin felt smoother/softer on the areas it had been applied. So far that's all to report. *praying*

Thanks monniej!





you are so welcome! remember to only use it every other day until your skin can tolerate more! i know we get excited and want it to work faster, but in this case slower is better! too much too often can cause excessive peeling, so be careful!


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Aug 6, 2007)

OH ARGH i soo wana get this lotion but damn i live in england and they don't deliver there


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm going to order a sample. I have absolutly nothing to lose. I have some bad hyperpigmentation. If anything at all happens to my skin i get a dark spot wether or not I pick. I just want nice foundation optional skin again.


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone that needs skin care has checked the current and past reviews written by MUT's Own Testors or checked out the forums on MUT's site to which companies are advertising? You can get a lot of good information from them.

Shar


----------



## honeybee (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've been wanting to try this lotion for some time, but i think i'm chicken! i think the time has come to give it a shot. nothing else seems to be working over time.
ladies, i found these before and after photos of a women that used the mama lotion for one month. are these results amazing or are my eyes playing tricks?http://skincarerx.com/images/mama-ba-melasma_m.jpg

well, maybe i'm a sucker, but i just ordered the mama lotion. everything i've tried so far only works for a short time, so maybe this will solve my problem for good. i'll keep you posted.

i'm not convinced by those pictures. it just looks like they changed the lighting to make one look like the lotion really made a difference.


----------



## shar (Aug 11, 2007)

I like to see someone on MUT do a before and after picture of them selves and write about it.

Shar


----------



## realmccoy (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been using it during the day with green cream at night and my skin is definately turning around. I have some clogged pore issues and surface scarring. Everytime I get a bottle of green cream, they include the mama lotion. I'm loving the results. I'm not a woman of color, but the scarring is fading and the skin is definately smoothing out.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 13, 2007)

I keep forgetting how potent this stuff can be! I had put it away a couple of months ago because I was trying to give my skin a break from all the "stuff" we put on these days, but then the weather turned south and wreaked havoc on my face. I ended up with some scars that I busted the MaMa lotion out for again, and in my impatience and wonderment at how fast it works, I used it every night for an entire week. Last Friday, at the end of work my face was feeling weirdly tight, but I didn't think anything of it. I went to the restroom to tinkle, looked at my face and HOLY MOLY!! My face looked like it was shedding it's first layer - it was so gross, lol. I slapped some moisturizer on before I took off, got home and started pulling huge sheets of dry skin off. Just thinking about it gives me shivers.

Yeah. Strong stuff. Let my story be a lesson to those of you who get excited and want to hurry the process up.


----------



## monniej (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm so happy to see that most of you ladies are seeing an improvement. I started back using my mama lotion after about a month off. i just had a few rough spots i needed to soften up. this products works wonders! i wake up to smoother skin everytime i use it. i only needed two applications to get my problem area under control. sweet! ladies, i think after about two weeks to a month of use every other day, you might want to take a break for a couple of weeks then go back. i think it gives the skin a chance to normalize because use over a prolonged period of time may make your skin swing in another direction. you have to be so careful not to overdo it! jmho~


----------



## monniej (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the advice monniej! If I remember correctly you use lactic pads or something like that, as well. Where did you get those? Do they work as well as the mama lotion? i picked these up at sephora. they're made by philosophy. i think they were called microdelivery. they didn't work so well for me. apparently my skin has a problem with lactic acid. they worked pretty good for a few days then i started breaking out, so i stopped using them. it could have just been too aggressive with the mama lotion. i guess i may never know because the mama lotion worked well, so i just assumed it was the pads. i stopped using them and the breakouts stopped.


----------



## shar (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Ohappydayes





Shar


----------



## monniej (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww bummer, I was hoping to find something effective at lightening these scars while taking a break from mama. *sadface* i know! it is a bummer! i think maybe the two acids together are just too aggressive for my skin. i've recently started using dermalogica daily microfoliant and it seems to be helping somewhat. not quite as aggressive as the lactic acid pads and a bit slower, but positive results! i would suggest maybe trying that while you take your break. 
also, i found this article on the mama lotion site regarding how people with darker skintones should use the product, but i think it's good adivce for everyone! hope this answers some questions:

MaMa Lotion Instructions for Dark Skin Types

Since darker skin tones are more prone to hyperpigmentation, it is important to take special note of these instructions. MORE IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER.




1.When using MaMa Lotion on dark skin it is very important to start slow and gradually increase the usage to obtain the best results.

2.For most individualls who have never used active ingredients on the skin we recommend using MaMa Lotion no more that twice a week for the first few weeks up to one month.

3.Gradually increase usage to every other day as tolerated. Some individuals may be able to use MaMa Lotion every day eventually, some may not.

4.Mild peeling is normal, but if the skin becomes irritated, red, or inflamed this may cause darkening of the skin (post inflammatory hyperpigmentation). If your pimples heal with brown color that lasts for weeks or months, you are at risk of post inflammatory hyperpigmentation.

5.More is not always better. If the skin does become irritated, a) Stop using MaMa Lotion for a few days. B) Use only a good gentle moisturizer only such as La Roche Posay for few days. c) protect the skin from any direct sunlight with a strong sunscreen containing titanium and zinc such as SkinCeuticals Ultimate Defense sunscreen. This would be good to use daily while treating hyperpigmented skin and for ongoing maintenance because hyperpigmentation can always come back. d) Within a few days the MaMa Lotion may be started again.

6.Everyone will be able to find the right schedule to use without causing hyperpigmentation.

7.If the skin is ultra sensitive, we would recommend applying the moisturizer first to seal the skin and then apply the MaMa Lotion over the top of the Moisturizer (reverse order).

8.Remember the key to success is to use enough MaMa Lotion to lighten the skin or clear up the acne but not so much that the skin is irritated and at risk of hyperpigmentation.

9.A wide brimmed hat is also important to give maximum protection to the face from the sun.

10.Non facial areas of skin will do best if irritations and abrasions are avoided and the areas are kept well moisturized and protected from the sun.


----------



## monniej (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks monniej! I read that and I followed the instructions about moisturizer first then applying the lotion...because I was afraid my skin would explode or something. lol But I was wondering, when they say darker skin, do they mean my race or by actual tone? Because I'm pretty light and I wasn't sure if "darker skin" was relative to very fair white skin or if they meant brown. i took it to mean women of color, but the information seemed like it would work for anyone using the product. because of the melanin levels for darker skin tones being too aggressive can cause the skin to actually produce more melanin and make the hyperpigmentation even worse. most acids of this type are not made for darker skin tones. mama lotion is one of the few that works well for women of color. hope this answers your question.


----------



## monniej (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah, it does. Thank you monniej! That makes sense, not sure why I didn't think of it that way. lol that's the great thing about mut for me! i learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mezzi (Aug 17, 2007)

can we see ur now pics monnie?


----------



## monniej (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mezzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can we see ur now pics monnie? sure you can! i'll try to get some posted this weekend. i'm still not going out without makeup, but it's way better than before the mama lotion!


----------



## Mezzi (Aug 19, 2007)

thats great, cant wait


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2007)

i was able to get some current photos taken this weekend and i'll get them posted asap. before i post these pics i must remind you that i'm 49 and facing some interesting issues with my skin, so be kind! lol~ seriously though, i still feel that mama lotion is probably the best exfoliator and blemish treatment i've ever used.


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Nonsense! You're gorgeous! thanks so much! some days are better than others! lmao~


----------



## Dena M (Aug 27, 2007)

Good to know!


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 27, 2007)

this sounds really good - you can get it in the UK via ordering online - you can also get the samply packs at MaMa Lotion at Aspects of Beauty


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2007)

ok ladies, these were taken this weekend. now let me say that i have an ongoing facial hair problem on my chin so my hyperpigmentation problem is recurring, but the appearance and texture of my skin has improved greatly. when i finish my foundation and concealer my skin appears flawless. just wanted to make everyone aware. please feel free to post your comments.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 28, 2007)

i just ordered the sample - cant wait to try it! sounds like such an all round wonder product - i get so fed up having to buy different lotions to treat each skin complaint - some of which all occur in the same area of my face


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2007)

i took these this morning.


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jasmine_UK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just ordered the sample - cant wait to try it! sounds like such an all round wonder product - i get so fed up having to buy different lotions to treat each skin complaint - some of which all occur in the same area of my face i really do have to say that this is the only product i've found that does address all of my issues. it controls my blemishes and helps keeps my hyperpigmentation issues under control better than any other product, including triluma (which i didn't like because it was very aggressive). 
also, i took a pic with my foundation and concealer on. i'll try to post that pic later today.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using it during the day with green cream at night and my skin is definately turning around. I have some clogged pore issues and surface scarring. Everytime I get a bottle of green cream, they include the mama lotion. I'm loving the results. I'm not a woman of color, but the scarring is fading and the skin is definately smoothing out. Where do you purchase th green cream from and how fast is the shipping?


----------



## monniej (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using it during the day with green cream at night and my skin is definately turning around. I have some clogged pore issues and surface scarring. Everytime I get a bottle of green cream, they include the mama lotion. I'm loving the results. I'm not a woman of color, but the scarring is fading and the skin is definately smoothing out. i'm so happy that you're seeing great results! i was just happy that they recommended the product for women of color. in fact, i think it one of the only peels that doesn't cause more problems than it solves in terms of creating greater hyperpigmentation issues, which is a serious problem for darker skin tones. 
i would love for you ladies of all shades to post pics. that would do a lot to let ladies know that it really does work for everyone.

this is the pic of me with my foundation and concealer. i usually go back and cover visable spots with a concealer brush just after this step.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 29, 2007)

i got my sample today! woo! if im using it at night do i, cleanse - tone - mama lotion - moisturise?

also during the day - i use a separate SPF (not in my moisturiser) which goes on first as a general rule of thumb? sunscreen - moisturiser - makeup? or moisturiser- sunscreen - makeup?

thanks ladies!

btw monniej ur skin looks amaazin!


----------



## monniej (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jasmine_UK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got my sample today! woo! if im using it at night do i, cleanse - tone - mama lotion - moisturise?also during the day - i use a separate SPF (not in my moisturiser) which goes on first as a general rule of thumb? sunscreen - moisturiser - makeup? or moisturiser- sunscreen - makeup?

thanks ladies!

btw monniej ur skin looks amaazin!

thanks so much, jasmine! i love this product because if you follow the instructions you'll see good results. 
this is how i use it:

at night - cleanse, tone, light moisturize, mama lotion, let dry (about 15 mins or so)more moisturizer.

daytime - cleanse, moisturizer, spf, makeup.

i can't stress enough not to get over anxious with this product. it can make you peel like crazy so remember, only every other day to start!


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks monniej! i cant wait to try it! ill keep u all posted on how it goes!


----------



## allyoop (Sep 5, 2007)

I've ordered samples. I was hoping to get samples of green cream... anyone know a place that sells both?

The 'ad' photo is a lot different due to lighting, notice how the neck is a different color on each photo, to the same degree as the face is different. (Just saying, b/c I don't care for trick photography in advertizing)


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you. They don't have samples of the green cream - I did find a place tho. Mb I'll just stick with the Mama anyway since it seems to have better reviews.

Has anyone tried the mandelic acid 10% or 15% alone? It's way cheaper than the Mama lotion. I just ordered it at skincarerx - they cost less plus I found a coupon code.

***update - I've used the Mama lotion twice - 2 days in a row, but the first day I didn't wash my face first... so it didn't really count.




My skin is so smooth! I'll skip a day or 2 now.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

No problem, I'm impatient and already ordered

I'll be patient with this... dry, flaky skin causes breakouts, too :-(

I wonder how some of the first users are doing with it now?

Should I ask about the mandelic acid on a new thread?


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem, I'm impatient and already ordered I'll be patient with this... dry, flaky skin causes breakouts, too :-(

I wonder how some of the first users are doing with it now?

Should I ask about the mandelic acid on a new thread?

i would be interested in knowing more about the mandelic acid. i know that the malic acid comes from apples and pears. 
i don't know if i would be considered one of the first users, but i've been at it for some time and i still love it! my first post in this thread was 8/22/06. no complaints at all from me!


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi monniej, I think I got excited - started talking and missed at least this last page --- now I have to go back and see where I left off. I am glad it is still doing good for you. It's hard to trust the ads and even the testimonials on the site. The mandelic acid(10%) is 4 ounces for about $36 - I really don't want to mix, but Garden of Wisdom sells malic acid powder... I'll play with the lotions and mmu, but I don't think I want to touch this. If I understand it the malic acid is what makes it less ?caustic - not the word I'm thinking of.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Sep 8, 2007)

i have been using the mama lotion for about 2 weeks now - im going to take a break for a week. Its really great stuff! my skin is smoother, clearer and i haven't had a particular problem with flaking either!


----------



## monniej (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jasmine_UK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have been using the mama lotion for about 2 weeks now - im going to take a break for a week. Its really great stuff! my skin is smoother, clearer and i haven't had a particular problem with flaking either! that's great jasmine! i'm so happy that you're seeing positive results! keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## realmccoy (Sep 11, 2007)

I also wanted to recommend Avon Solutions Nightly Nutrient Peel as a less expensive alternative or in addition to the Mama lotion, it resurfaces and fades discoloration. I saw results the first time I used it.


----------



## gina2328 (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Garden of Wisdom Mandelic Acid. It has been great for my blackheads, but I thought it would fade my acne scars and brown spots. So far nada. I purchased the 10% and 15% and switch between the two.

Maybe next time I will try the Mama lotion. I bought the Mandelic from Garden of Wisdom because I heard you can use it with green cream and it does not contain alcohol, so there is less irritation.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 12, 2007)

Avon Solutions Nightly Nutrient Peel - I'll have to look into that - I have to make sure it's okay for melasma.

The mandelic acid 10% - i just got it and tried it - so don't know yet - it tastes like mama lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway, I got the 10% so that I could get the 15% next time I order. The instructions say to use twice a day - so probably not as effective as mama lotion, but costs less and you're less likely to 'overdo' it.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 12, 2007)

I have thin lips


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've ordered samples. I was hoping to get samples of green cream... anyone know a place that sells both? 
The 'ad' photo is a lot different due to lighting, notice how the neck is a different color on each photo, to the same degree as the face is different. (Just saying, b/c I don't care for trick photography in advertizing)

Valerie Beauty sells both. I'm a Green Cream user. Somehow, I just stumbled upon hearing about MaMa lotion. I've been reading about mandelic acid in the Garden of Wisdom forum but I guess didn't pay too much attention to it.


----------



## monniej (Sep 13, 2007)

i found out that mandelic acid is derived from bitter almonds! malic acid is derived from apples and pears. they're both considered ahas.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 13, 2007)

monnie,

Aha






thank you


----------



## imnewbie (Oct 8, 2007)

woot

mama lotion works

i had severe acne scars b4...

now..its almost gone...

i used it for 1 month...every other day

my skin is like my baby's

cool


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *imnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woot
mama lotion works

i had severe acne scars b4...

now..its almost gone...

i used it for 1 month...every other day

my skin is like my baby's

cool

that's great imnewbie! it so cool that you're seeing good results from the mama lotion. i can't say enough about this product! i recently started using my mama lotion as a spot treatment. just dap a tiny bit directly on the blemish. it stung a bit and by morning i had developed a bit of a scab (not the most attractive thing, but better than a humungo zit). after a day or two the scab lifted and my skin was back to normal underneath! pretty cool. now i don't have to worry about entire areas getting flaky, just the spot i want to fix. 
i also started using one of disposal mascara brushes to lift some of the flaking skin. it worked very well, just can't be too aggressive. i'm still super please with my skin after my last mama lotion marathon. i used it maybe about 2-3 weeks. my skin is great and now i'm ready for another break! i love this stuff!


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (Nov 17, 2007)

do u have to order it online..or u can get it at sephora or somewhere??

i just purchased it at dermstore..cant waitttt to try it..crossing my fingers


----------



## monniej (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *~*PrInCeSs*~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do u have to order it online..or u can get it at sephora or somewhere??
i just purchased it at dermstore..cant waitttt to try it..crossing my fingers

i ordered mine online. i know that the link is posted somewhere in this thread. i tell eveyone that uses this product that you can't be too agressive with it in the beginning or you'll peel like crazy. every other day is the best. i still use mine over a moisturizer just to make sure. i still love it! in fact i just started back using it a couple of days ago, and it still does the job! cool!


----------



## Mikitapatel (Dec 4, 2007)

Yay! I just got my Mama lotion in the mail today!! I used it tonight. I'll have to report back in a week or so if I see any changes. I have a question though, I want to use Mama lotion every other day, and in the days in between I want to use Avon Nightly Nutrient Peel. Do you guys think this might be too harsh or no?


----------



## monniej (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mikitapatel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! I just got my Mama lotion in the mail today!! I used it tonight. I'll have to report back in a week or so if I see any changes. I have a question though, I want to use Mama lotion every other day, and in the days in between I want to use Avon Nightly Nutrient Peel. Do you guys think this might be too harsh or no? sounds pretty agressive to me. be careful. with two products that promote peeling it could create a problem! jmho~


----------



## Mikitapatel (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info Monniej! I'll just stick to the Mama Lotion for now! I tried it last night and I didn't see a lot of change, but it was the first night. Oh although, I felt a new pimple coming on my chin, and now it's gone! Mama Lotion killed it before it could get any bigger/emerge to the surface.


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mikitapatel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the info Monniej! I'll just stick to the Mama Lotion for now! I tried it last night and I didn't see a lot of change, but it was the first night. Oh although, I felt a new pimple coming on my chin, and now it's gone! Mama Lotion killed it before it could get any bigger/emerge to the surface. stopped that sucker in its tracks! mama lotion - 1, zits - 0! lol~


----------



## megadoze (Dec 10, 2007)

Makes me wanna give it a try.

Thanks all.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 14, 2007)

Are yall using this everyday, after using it for a month or when your skin completely clears up? Is it a regular part of your skin routine like cleanser, toner, etc? or now you use it once in a while when you have a pimple, breakout, etc?


----------



## monniej (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are yall using this everyday, after using it for a month or when your skin completely clears up? Is it a regular part of your skin routine like cleanser, toner, etc? or now you use it once in a while when you have a pimple, breakout, etc? only when i have issues and never everyday. my skin would peel like crazy and i really want to avoid that! i use it for a couple of weeks every other day then take a break.


----------



## Diva4169 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anymore update on the use of Mama lotion?


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 10, 2008)

is it safe to use under your eye area, i have freckles and they are every where


----------



## artressa (Feb 16, 2009)

Very curious about his......has anyone with Rosascea tried MaMa Lotion?

Thanks


----------

